# Free Ys624T DROPS TRANSMISSION FORK



## Rosscoak (Jan 13, 2022)

First off, this is an amazing machine I was gifted for free..we.live in Juneau alaska and it just ate up the 3.5 ft of snow to clear a path for us and the dog...I had the machine buried and she just kept eating it up thinking it would stall out but never did.
It has the plastic fuel tank and 4 forward and 2 Reverse gears.

Issues...it was free.

I need to replace the friction wheel, it's very uneven on one side. Looks like the fork has gouged it. I DONT HAVE 1 AND 2 FORWARD GEARS.
The shift fork doesn't seem to correlate to the proper alignment of where the friction wheel sits on the drive wheel.
It seems to get stuck in reverse and won't budge...I pull the skid plate and see the 2 flat washers and fork out of order...this happens every time I put it in reverse.
So I put them back together and repeat and have same issue...it seems to me the adjustment of rods is in order??
Can I drill and put cotter pins thru the mechanism that slides side to side and the fork attaches to?? I'm sure that is not advised. Or is just a proper adjustment needed So that the gear hole correlates to the properly position that selector handle is in...unsure how to proceed

Also I need the main throttle spring that allows the idle to high throttle advancement...I got it with a wide open full throttle bungie cord...lol

I think I can find the friction wheel at Napa
Not sure about the spring
Where's your go to for parts?

Any tips of getting this beast tuned up to shift properly are appreciated..

Happy snow blowing!

Rosscoak


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard, glad to have you at SBF.

Someone will know, kindly standby.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you have a local Yamaha outdoor power equipment dealer? The friction wheel is available online, but by the time you factor in shipping to AK, it might negate any savings over buying locally.

I use boats.net for Yamaha snowblower parts, but there are other online vendors.





__





7KF-46345-00-00 Yamaha Disc, Friction - AdeptPowersports


Yamaha Disc, Friction (7KF-46345-00-00) is used in Transmission 1 assembly for 0000 Yamaha YS624T, Transmission 1 assembly for 0000 Yamaha YS624W, Transmission 1 assembly for 0000 Yamaha YS624WEN, Transmission 1 assembly for 0000 Yamaha YS624TC and Transmission 1 assembly for 0000 Yamaha YS624WM




www.adeptpowersports.com





The p/n seems to be 7KF-46345-00-00. I would be _shocked_ if your local NAPA can get you a friction wheel for your Yamaha, unless you're thinking about finding a friction wheel of suitable size and drilling 3 new holes to make it fit. It is quite expensive as you can see.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

I've sent you a link to the manuals and other information.


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

Rosscoak said:


> First off, this is an amazing machine I was gifted for free..we.live in Juneau alaska and it just ate up the 3.5 ft of snow to clear a path for us and the dog...I had the machine buried and she just kept eating it up thinking it would stall out but never did.
> It has the plastic fuel tank and 4 forward and 2 Reverse gears.
> 
> Issues...it was free.
> ...


Check out fellow Yamaha Forum member Lehninger who did a recent switch out of a worn out friction disc on his 1987 YS624T. He could be a great help with some of your questions on the gear linkages. Good luck.


----------

